# Mehrere öffentliche ip Adressen auf eth0 - funktioniert nicht



## fLuffy (13. Apr. 2012)

Guten Abend.
Habe einen Hetzner Server, der hat mehrere öffentliche ip Adressen. Leider erreiche ich diesen aber nur unter der ersten - sagen wir mal 88.88.88.169/27. Das mit der anderen klappt einfach nicht. Die zweite Adresse ist zum Beispiel die 99.99.99.176/27.



```
hetzner ~ # cat /etc/network/interfaces
### Hetzner Online AG - installimage
# Loopback device:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# device: eth0
auto  eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address   88.88.88.169
  broadcast 88.88.88.191
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  gateway   88.88.88.81
  pointopoint 88.88.88.81

# device: eth0:0
auto  eth0:0
iface eth0:0 inet static
  address   99.99.99.176
  broadcast 99.99.99.191
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  gateway   88.88.88.81
  pointopoint 88.88.88.81

# default route to access subnet
up route add -net 99.99.99.176 netmask 255.255.255.254 gw 88.88.88.81 eth0
```
Restart des Netzwerkes


```
hetzner ~ # /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                                                          ssh stop/waiting
ssh start/running, process 4020
SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
SIOCSIFDSTADDR: Cannot assign requested address
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
Failed to bring up eth0:0.
```
Laut der Anleitung müsste das bereits in dieser Phase funktionieren und keine Fehler produzieren ?


----------



## Burge (14. Apr. 2012)

die 99 ip hat sicher ein anderes broadcast und gateway als deine 88.


----------



## fLuffy (14. Apr. 2012)

Klar, sorry - habs geaendert. Trotzdem, diese Angabe war nur hier falsch, nicht aber in der config selbst.


----------



## Burge (14. Apr. 2012)

Hab auch mehre Server bei hetzner, gib mal bei der eth1 nur die ip und die netmask an.


----------



## fLuffy (14. Apr. 2012)

Du meinst sicherlich "eth0:0" statt eth1?

Das habe ich jetzt so gemacht

```
# cat /etc/network/interfaces
### Hetzner Online AG - installimage
# Loopback device:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# device: eth0
auto  eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address   88.88.88.88
  broadcast 88.88.88.191
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  gateway   88.88.88.80
  pointopoint 88.88.88.80

# device: eth0:0
auto  eth0:0
iface eth0:0 inet static
  address   99.99.99.176
  netmask   255.255.255.224

up ip addr add 99.99.99.176/32 dev eth0

# default route to access subnet
up route add -net 88.88.88.81 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 88.88.88.80 eth0
up route add -net 99.99.99.176 netmask 255.255.255.255 gw 88.88.88.80 eth0
```
Das kam heraus - weniger Fehlermeldungen, aber immer noch da.

```
hetzner ~ # /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                                                          ssh stop/waiting
ssh start/running, process 9033
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
Failed to bring up eth0:0.
```
Dann habe ich allerdings die "eth0:0" überall durch "eth0:1" ersetzt. Jetzt kommt nach Neustart des Netzwerkes dies

```
hetzner ~ # /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                                                          ssh stop/waiting
ssh start/running, process 9246
ssh stop/waiting
ssh start/running, process 9384
```
Ich kann den Host unter der 99.99.99.176 von aussen jedoch immer noch nicht pingen. Muss vielleicht beim Hetzner Robot etwas noch eingestellt werden?

Wg. der "eth0:0" Sache - kann es also denn sein, dass die oben genannte Anleitung - auf HowTo Forge - falsch ist? Dort wird nämlich eth0:0 genannt statt eth0:1.


----------



## fLuffy (14. Apr. 2012)

Was aber interessant ist - wenn ich von meinem windows client beim Server die ip 99.99.99.176 pinge, bekomme ich eine Antwort die so aussieht:


```
C:\> ping 99.99.99.176
Ping wird ausgeführt für 99.99.99.176 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 99.99.99.176: Zielhost nicht erreichbar.
Antwort von 99.99.99.176: Zielhost nicht erreichbar.
Antwort von 99.99.99.176: Zielhost nicht erreichbar.
Antwort von 99.99.99.176: Zielhost nicht erreichbar.

Ping-Statistik für 99.99.99.176:
       Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empangen = 4, Verloren = 0
       <0% Verlust>,
```
Also die Pakete kommen an, aber normalerweise müsste es doch heissen "Antwort von 99.99.99.176: Bytes=32 Zeit<3ms TTL=64....bla"

Wieso ist das hier nicht so?


----------



## fLuffy (15. Apr. 2012)

Hi, alles klaro wieder. Ich habs gelöst - auf dem Hetzner Host einfach die ip forwardet und schon kommen die Pings an.


----------

